# Billing for surgical trays?



## asasands (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anybody who bills/code for a surgeon, do you bill for supplies and or surgical tray for a procedure that is done in the office?  If so, do you get reimbursed back for them?

Thanks

Stacey


----------

